# Best Bino's under $150.00?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

what's a good pair for under 150 bucks? These would be for big game hunting. I have had a pair of bushnell sportsman that were 60 bucks and worked ok for me but they got water in them. Thanks for any help or info.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Vortex Diamondback are the best bang for the buck. You can usually find a used pair on KSL for around $150 and with the unlimited warranty you can send them back with any issues.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

My vote is the vortex diamond back


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Blackie6 said:


> My vote is the vortex diamond back


+1. For the price range and the warranty, you can't go wrong with the Vortex Diamondbacks.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I always recommend the Vortex, but what magnification are you looking for? That will be a large factor in the diamondback fitting the dollars...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

might want to check these out for 163.00 and free shipping.
Vanguard spirit XF 10x42

http://www.amazon.com/Vanguard-Spirit-XF-1042-Binoculars/dp/B007AMSSXM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1434592585&sr=8-1&keywords=vanguard+spirit+XF+10x42


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

I just bought a set of Oculus Vision 10x42's at Basspro for $120. I compared them to Leupold, Bushnell, and a few other house brand models. I really liked them. I chose them over the Leupold McKenzie model. I started years ago with a set of 12x50 Perma Focus, then upgraded to Bushnell Legacy WP 10x50's. I totally agree that you get what you pay for but sometimes it ain't in the cards. I save all my pennies for gas money to get up in the mountains, ha.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

These Minox are decent. If you call ask Doug or who ever if they have a demo pair-- probably save $50. 
http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/minox.pl?page=62034


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm thinking 10x42


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Vanguards last year when Cal Ranch was closing them out and I got to say its very tough to see a difference between them and my Nikon Monarchs. I got mine for under $100.00 but I would say they are easily worth $163.00.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> I picked up a pair of Vanguards last year when Cal Ranch was closing them out and I got to say its very tough to see a difference between them and my Nikon Monarchs. I got mine for under $100.00 but I would say they are easily worth $163.00.


how's there warranty/customer service?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive never had to use either yet so I couldn't tell ya. Tough to beat Vortex in that category though.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

al's sporting goods was selling vortex diamondback 10x42's a while back for $149 new in box and I feel like other stores get close to thatfrom time to time. and you can find them used in perfect condition fairly regularly for that it seems. I just picked up the 10x50's. from what Ive read and the little ive seen, they seem to be hard to beat for their price range


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

$230 http://www.elusivehunting.com/shop/binoculars/vortex-diamondback-binoculars/


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'd go with the vortex Diamondbacks. My brother in law and father in law have them and they're pretty dang good glass for the money. Plus with the warranty you'll have a pair of Binos for life!


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

Go look through some at a store. I was considering Vortex diamondbacks until I went to Sportsman's and compared them (both regular and HD) to Nikons. I don't have anything against Vortex, I have a Diamondback spotting scope, It's just that with my eyes, the Nikon Monarch 3's were between the Regular and HD Diamondbacks and cost the same as the regular Diamondbacks. I was looking at 8X32's


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> might want to check these out for 163.00 and free shipping.
> Vanguard spirit XF 10x42
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vanguard-Spir...2585&sr=8-1&keywords=vanguard+spirit+XF+10x42


+1 for Vanguard


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I've got the leupold Acadia bx-2. I compared them to 4 or 5 others in that price range at the time of purchase including diamondbacks. One thing that is great about them is they have a wider fov than others which I really like. Brand new they are out of your price range but I've seen them on sale for 180 or so and they pop up used occasionally for around 150


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I own some higher end Vortex Binoculars, but I also own the Redfield Rebel 10X42's. Great glass for the money and Leupold's warranty too! Should be able to find them easily under $140.

http://www.opticsplanet.com/redfield-rebel-10x42mm-binocular.html


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Amazon has the diamond backs for 175 free shipping right now...worth the extra 25


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I went ahead and ordered the diamondbacks, they looked pretty sharp when I checked them out at scheels. But you really can't beat that warranty! Thanks for the info and help guys!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Good choice.


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

For that price range you should look for a pair of used vortex crossfire 2. If you can save up a little bit more the vortex diamondbacks are worth it. Both come with an excellent warranty even if bought used without the original receipt. Optics are one thing that you want to buy the best you can afford. You wont be disappointed with any of the vortex products.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I got the diamondbacks new on amazon for 189.00


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I got the diamondbacks new on amazon for 189.00


I am in need of some new binos as well.. 
Are these what you got?


----------

